# Starcraft Fishmaster 2100



## psjmk1 (Jan 5, 2012)

OK, the search has finally come full circle. I've been researching all the different aspects of getting my boat. From Aluminum to Fiberglass and back again. From Deep Vee's to Modified Vee's. From wants to actual needs. This process has taken almost 3 years. Read many Threads on the internet and sorted through many opinions. I've fished all my life and never owned a boat. Now I'm jumping in and pulling the trigger on a Fishmaster 2100. Primary use is on Erie & Ontario. This will be my one and only boat of my lifetime. I guess I'm reaching out to the owners that have Starcraft boats and looking for there experiences, good or bad. Thanks and look forwards to everyone's thoughts.


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

psjmk1 said:


> OK, the search has finally come full circle. I've been researching all the different aspects of getting my boat. From Aluminum to Fiberglass and back again. From Deep Vee's to Modified Vee's. From wants to actual needs. This process has taken almost 3 years. Read many Threads on the internet and sorted through many opinions. I've fished all my life and never owned a boat. Now I'm jumping in and pulling the trigger on a Fishmaster 2100. Primary use is on Erie & Ontario. This will be my one and only boat of my lifetime. I guess I'm reaching out to the owners that have Starcraft boats and looking for there experiences, good or bad. Thanks and look forwards to everyone's thoughts.


This is the only confirmation you need that you made a great decision... My boat is an 18.5' 1960 Starcraft Holiday and it still floats and catches fish! These boats are tanks and withstand the tests of time. After 51 years, it is still an extremely solid boat. Congrats and enjoy it!


----------



## stex1220 (Mar 23, 2009)

Awesome boat! You have made a great choice. We got ours last spring and I cant wait until this spring


----------



## stano (Apr 24, 2007)

Boy. Well, I'd say you sure picked a beauty of a boat. I have to wipe my chin when I see a brand new Starcraft. If I had one boat for the rest of my life, that would be it. It's so universal yet tough as nails. I just re-built an old 1969 Starcraft Falcon. The hull was in tip top shape. That's a pretty good indicator Starcraft is a good path to take. Enjoy it!


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

You made a great choice,I bought a 186 superfisherman last april from Vic's and had a blast fishing last summer. I did alot of asking around and Papascott and some of the others on here said the starcrafts were built well and were good all around boats.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Great Boat! I just bought a used one but if I had the money i would have loved that brand new one.


----------



## strike 1 (Jul 4, 2012)

Did you find a boat yet?


----------



## psjmk1 (Jan 5, 2012)

strike 1 said:


> Did you find a boat yet?


Yes, purchased the Starcraft FM 2100. Been out on Lake Erie several times this year. Great boat handles well.


----------



## strike 1 (Jul 4, 2012)

Just wondering what you had to pay for it. I have a 2007 2100 Mariner like new and thinking about selling it. I got about 45 in mine


----------



## psjmk1 (Jan 5, 2012)

will send PM with that info


----------



## strike 1 (Jul 4, 2012)

Thank's a lot


----------



## strike 1 (Jul 4, 2012)

Got the PM will reply


----------



## psjmk1 (Jan 5, 2012)

why selling?


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Gratz on the new boat psmjk1! Vic's is also my boat dealer. Tom and Victor have always done right by me.


----------



## blue dolphin (Jul 18, 2004)

Awesome awesome been with Starcraft since 06 I love my 2050 stx they are big water machines. Enjoy your new boat. If you need any help with anything let me know I am sponsored by Vics and very good friends with Tom and Vic. Enjoy your going to love it. BD

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## psjmk1 (Jan 5, 2012)

Thanks BD, still trying to learn how to run the planner boards. But all in all we're having limited success catching eye's. No 10 pounders yet but several 6-8 pounders. Learning Lake Erie is the other challenge. Thanks and Fish ON!!


----------



## Triple Shot (Jul 18, 2012)

Do you have a bow mount tolling motor on your boat? If yes, does it pop out of the water in waves? I was looking at getting the same boat but I have some concerns with how high it sits out of the water in the front.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Triple Shot said:


> Do you have a bow mount tolling motor on your boat? If yes, does it pop out of the water in waves? I was looking at getting the same boat but I have some concerns with how high it sits out of the water in the front.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mike


This is a minor problem. I just have a heavy weight sit up front. Actually, the bow seat is the best place to watch the boards.


----------



## Triple Shot (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks for the response.

Mike


----------



## chromesteelhead (Mar 25, 2009)

I have a 196 Fishmaster with a bow mount and I just toss a couple sandbags in the forward storage compartment.....seems to really help balance the boat in the waves. And I agree that it is a great spot to sit and watch the boards while keeping that prop in water too.


----------



## Triple Shot (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks for the quick responses. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## psjmk1 (Jan 5, 2012)

Yes it does jump the waves. I only use it in waves 2ft and under. I use the 9.9 kicker when the waves are higher than that. When I use it I still use the kicker to push the boat and the trolling motor to steer. I works pretty well. Just picked it up this year and still trying to figure everything out. Boat handle Lake Erie pretty well. No problems with the boat.


----------

